# Own Barn or Board



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll add a pro to boarding:

You will be a part of a lively community of riders. Keeping your horse at home might get a bit lonely and boring.


----------



## Cassilynne (Mar 24, 2008)

That's a great point  When I took lessons, it was private and a bit lonely. I am going to be taking up lessons again in the summer, but going to try group lessons


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I currently board, but in the future (when I get older) I'm keeping my horse @ my house!  It's cheaper to keep @ home, but I like boarding for now since my stable is very nice & it feels like home!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what kind of riding do you do? if you do a lot of serious arena work, i'd say board! it is amazing how much work and money goes into an arena to maintain good footing! (unless you want to buy a tractor and drag and water it yourself) There's no way I could afford to buy the amenities my barn has to offer. Also keep in mind how much time it takes to go get shavings, clean stalls, clean water buckets, etc. At your age school is only going to get busier. In high school I barely had time to ride, there's no way I would have been able to do barn chores on top of that.


----------



## Cassilynne (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't do any specific type of riding. Mostly pleasure...
I know that it takes alot of work to take care of your own horse, but I want to experience it MYSELF also. Not have someone else do the dirty work for me  Also, I am homeschooled, so school will not exactly get in the way, and my horse won't get in the way of my school. I mean, heck, I can go sit with my horse while I do school! Haha!


----------



## Cassilynne (Mar 24, 2008)

Bump


----------

